
A Crypto Social-Robot to Spend $95M Daily on Urgent, Neglected Worldneeds - asemakula
https://wayout.world/index.php/a-social-robot-to-spend-95m-daily-on-urgent-neglected-solvable-worldneeds
======
asemakula
I'm hoping for your support especially critic to test & validate, nurture the
above idea.

